# Best shark dehooker???



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I like to target sharks from the surf, however, it gets a little sketchy when trying to get the hook out of a 5'+ shark. What is the "go to" tool for getting your hook back? I graduated from pliers to long channel locks. But, surely there is a better tool out there?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use a heavy duty stainless "S" dehooker, on any circle hook 14/0 or larger mash the barb down to make dehooking easier
js


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

easiest & safest. carry a 2' - 3' wooden 2x2 place it in mouth, carry a small narrow sharp knife. a little 1/4"cut beside/inside the bend of the hook & out it comes easy peasy. you can pop out he hook by hand. for subduing the shark put you hand under his nose & lift, stand on his pecs( wear diving boots)(you dont have to be rough or over the top strong holding his nose). the wood is there for insurance only keeps him form clamping down. if he has a loose tooth you might get a souvenir. most of the time u dont need the wood.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

originalhooker said:


> easiest & safest. carry a 2' - 3' wooden 2x2 place it in mouth, carry a small narrow sharp knife. a little 1/4"cut beside/inside the bend of the hook & out it comes easy peasy. you can pop out he hook by hand. for subduing the shark put you hand under his nose & lift, stand on his pecs( wear diving boots)(you dont have to be rough or over the top strong holding his nose). the wood is there for insurance only keeps him form clamping down. if he has a loose tooth you might get a souvenir. most of the time u dont need the wood.


 Have you actually done this before???


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use an s dehooker or my go too dehooker is just taking the end of my tail rope and looping it around the shaft of the hook, having someone pull on the leader along the direction of the fish's body, which rolls the hook out of the fish and giving the tail rope a good hard jerk and the hook normaly pops right out. this is the way that doctor removes hooks in the er. it works great and is painless, lol I know, I have had it done to me


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

dchfm123 said:


> I use an s dehooker or my go too dehooker is just taking the end of my tail rope and looping it around the shaft of the hook, having someone pull on the leader along the direction of the fish's body, which rolls the hook out of the fish and giving the tail rope a good hard jerk and the hook normaly pops right out. this is the way that doctor removes hooks in the er. it works great and is painless, lol I know, I have had it done to me


That is an awesome idea. 
I made one out of an aluminum t handle bar used for grabbing stuff. I ground out a V and place that over the inside bend of the hook. Then pull your leader the same way you did and a quick push and it will pop out.
If it is too tough to get them out you can cut the leader or hook with bolt cutters or if the hook point is protruding you can cut the hook by the point behind the barb and back it right out. 
I have seen the videos of using the shoe lace to get a hook out of you. Does not look like much fun.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Went from a big pair of channel locks to linesman's pliers. Liked the switch.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

mbrajer said:


> Went from a big pair of channel locks to linesman's pliers. Liked the switch.


Where can one come across these Linesman pliers? I'm assuming they are for power line workers?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Where can one come across these Linesman pliers? I'm assuming they are for power line workers?


Got mine on Amazon.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

You should be able to find Linesman pliers at any hardware store or home center (Lowes, Home depot, etc...)


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

I use a 28 inch S dehooker made out of 5/16 stainless rod.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I made an inexpensive circle dehooker. Took a cheap paint roller frame stripping the ends and bars that hold the roller on. Straightened the bar out in a vice then made a circle at the end with a hole the size of a quarter. I mixed some epoxy glue and put inside the handle to keep it from spinning. It cheaply mimics the ARC dehooker.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My vote is for the guy standing beside you on the beach when you land it!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas! Home made dehooker from a paint roller! That is creativity at its best


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Where can one come across these Linesman pliers? I'm assuming they are for power line workers?


Also known as side cutters, they are a very common tool for anyone that has a few.

They also are short, I don't have the 'nads to get my hand that close to a sharks mouth!  Bolt cutters work for me and muskie. 

I have been told but never seen this that a shark on it's back goes into a daze, I don't have enough hands to try this technique out.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Im curious.. What is the preferred method of handling and dehooking a shark once it is beached? Do you methods vary depending on size of shark? Did catch one blacktip shark that was only about 35 inches.. Really didnt know how to handle it for a picture.. so i unhooked it and threw it back in the water as soon as i could.. without getting bit.. im interested to read the methods from the experienced.. thanks


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Ones that size and smaller, I just get a gator grip behind his gills on top of the head and then another hand on down near the base of the tail. Try your best to control him and keep him from thrashing around. Any bigger than that, there is no real need to even try to pick him up. Just leave him laying in the sand and bend down for a pic. I have seen a few pics of ppl holding 5-6 ft sharks, but they are so strong and hard to handle, I don't think it is worth the risk.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Good point Sloppy. Another reason is that sharks especially, have a skeleton built for being supported by water. On land their weight can damage their internals. Lifting them up increases the pressure where your hands are.
Removing hooks is pretty easy. Sharks really don't want to bite you. Sometimes they can thrash around, especially if they are green. Small sharks I pin with gentle pressure with a hand firmly behind the dorsal pushing slightly forward. Then remove the hook with the free hand (using tools). The small ones are the ones that are nimble enough to thrash and turn their head. With forward pressure the worst that happens is they scuttle forward and you approach them again.
Larger ones can be straddled, but a bigger problem is that tail. Shark rash ain't no joke. Best to be done with one person straddling the shark and lifting the head gently and the other dehooking from the side.
They need to be respected but not feared.
I fear muskies more. My buddy actually got bit last summer. Only a 3 footer and it launched forward with his mouth open and got his thigh after unhooking in the boat. (it was the fish in my profile album that I am holding while kneeling in the boat)


----------

